# New Fat Magic Story



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 27, 2011)

For the holidays, a new Fat Magic story has been posted: a tale of magickal weight gain. If this is your cuppa, check out "The Bookstore." As always, comments are welcome.


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster (Dec 28, 2011)

WB is a God. That is all.


----------



## Ravens-son (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoyed this, but then again I enjoy most all your stuff. I like the "fat equals magical power" thread that runs through a lot of your work, but I've noticed that in the past couple years you've sort of reined in the weight gained by the heroine. Not that 600-800 pounds is within the normal or realistic range, but your older stories feature the women reaching a ton or two by the end. Is this conscious on your part, toning things down?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 28, 2011)

Ravens-son said:


> I enjoyed this, but then again I enjoy most all your stuff. I like the "fat equals magical power" thread that runs through a lot of your work, but I've noticed that in the past couple years you've sort of reined in the weight gained by the heroine. Not that 600-800 pounds is within the normal or realistic range, but your older stories feature the women reaching a ton or two by the end. Is this conscious on your part, toning things down?



Hadn't really noticed until you pointed this out, but looking back, I see the last tales to explicitly describe a real mega-sized gain were 2004's "Thoughtful" and Lew Baird's 2008 "Rachel's Tale." This wasn't exactly a conscious move on my part, just me going where the stories tell me. In "Bookstore," for instance, I needed to keep my heroine "small" enough to keep working in the store at the end of the piece. Of course, most of my fantasies also end with the promise of more to come in the years ahead . . .


----------



## Ravens-son (Dec 29, 2011)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Hadn't really noticed until you pointed this out, but looking back, I see the last tales to explicitly describe a real mega-sized gain were 2004's "Thoughtful" and Lew Baird's 2008 "Rachel's Tale." This wasn't exactly a conscious move on my part, just me going where the stories tell me. In "Bookstore," for instance, I needed to keep my heroine "small" enough to keep working in the store at the end of the piece. Of course, most of my fantasies also end with the promise of more to come in the years ahead . . .



I can see that for Bookstore, and Waking Moments (since the heroine's job in her final "form" was almost as important as her weight gained). Not that I expected any kind of ulterior motive, but I was starting to wonder if this move had been or is related to another change I've noticed, something I've mentioned elsewhere, that you've taken a bit of an activist slant in your work. Might your backing off the more extreme and unrealistic end results be a side-effect of you wanting to paint BBWs and SSBBWs as just as capable and succesful as their thinner sisters? If only on a subconscious level?

I'm probably overthinking it


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravens-son said:


> Might your backing off the more extreme and unrealistic end results be a side-effect of you wanting to paint BBWs and SSBBWs as just as capable and successful as their thinner sisters? If only on a subconscious level?



I don't _think_ that's a factor since the fantasy and s-f genres in which these tales so often are set give me the capacity to make many of my mega-heroines still capable and successful within their worlds: Rachel with her doppelgangers in the Lew Baird stories, the telekinetic "maxfed" heroine from the Adipost Zone series, the astral plane traveling Neldra from "Astral Thief." There are some tales where the results are different, of course (I'm thinking of the Golden Mall and Recipients stories, in particular), but, again, it's where the stories take me.


----------



## J34 (Dec 30, 2011)

Must thank you for your stories good sir. Been a fan for quite some time. Keep up the good work


----------

